# sensor inductivo



## efernanda (Mar 22, 2007)

hola, tengo un sensor inductivo npn y al conectarlo al plc (un logo de siemens) se me cae el voltaje y no alcanza a activar una electrovalvula que tengo en la salida. No se porque sucede esto, si alguien pudiera ayudarme le agradeceria mucho.


----------



## José Miguel Correa Useche (Mar 24, 2007)

Sería recomendable revisar el tipo de fuente que se está utilizando  para alimentar el circuito, ud no mensiona que mas elementos están conectados al circuito.
Revisar el tipo de sensor ya que algunos vienen configurables no se aclara si es cuando se alimenta el sensor o cuando el sensor coloca la salida  hacia el LOGO que se cae la fuente le agradecería ampliar la información ( revisar marca del sensor y tension de trabajo del sensor  y la electroválvula).


----------



## José Miguel Correa Useche (Mar 24, 2007)

Le sugiero configurar el sensor como PNP o colocar uno PNP y revisar la lógica del PLC


----------



## El nombre (Mar 25, 2007)

El Inductivo está roto
Saludos


----------



## gabizoratti (Abr 1, 2007)

Antes de darte una respuesta quisiera hacerte algunas preguntas

1-¿Cual es el modelo del sensor?
2-¿Que alimentacion tiene el logo?
3-¿la electrovalvula la con la misma tension que alimenta al sensor y al logo?

luego de contestar estos interrogantes podria darte una respuesta

gracias

saludos


----------

